
Startup School and the Instigation of Entrepreneurship - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/31/startup-school-instigation/
======
mechanical_fish
_we should develop and promote a more deliberate practice of discovering
passions worth pursuing and problems worth solving in a less haphazard way_

Sounds like someone who is tiptoeing right up to the edge of recommending a
liberal arts education and then shying away. ;)

I understand the reluctance. If I were back in the time of my own college
days, I'd encourage people to go to college and study miscellaneous stuff –
and hang around with miscellaneous other people – as a way of broadening their
minds. These days, with tuition having grown at huge annual rates for years,
and the cost of a four-year degree exceeding the cost of an entire house, it's
getting harder and harder for me to do so with a straight face.

I guess one cheap alternative is for us to keep trying to start interesting,
miscellaneous conversations on sites like this one.

~~~
astine
"Sounds like someone who is tiptoeing right up to the edge of recommending a
liberal arts education and then shying away. ;)"

Emphasis on a _liberal arts_ education, as opposed to a _humanities_
education. A true liberal arts education is about broad exposure but many
people interpret the term to mean a simple avoidance of math and hard
sciences, which is a huge shame.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Oh, absolutely.

I'm not sure I'm actually prepared to endorse school _myself_ as the solution
to the passion "problem". (I was being literal when I said that I expected the
_article_ to do so; however, I'm not convinced that I agree with the article
;). But if I were to do so I'm counting the hard sciences as part of any well-
rounded education.

